# (  2)

## Barmaglot

! , ,    .  ( 2),     ,    .    ?

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Barmaglot

> 


  . ?

----------


## dana

.
 -  ,    -  -  (  ),   \ :
 1  - 
 2  - 
 3 - 
          .

. .


 .    .

----------


## Bucom

.   2-      ,  "  ..."  "  2-"   ,   "  () ___",     ( ___ )   (., "  - XII 2011"),     .
    " .    ." ,       .  "" -     .

----------


## dana

,    ,     .     ,  2,   ,     \.     , ,          " ". :Big Grin:  -   ,  "".

----------


## Bucom

> ,  2,   ,     \.


 ,  .  ,  2-    , ..    .  - (  )  "   \".

----------


## dana

> ,  .  ,  2-    , ..    .  - (  )  "   \".


 - ,   - ,   -      ,   -     ,  .        -         ,  2   .   -   , ,        .

----------


## Bucom

> .


2- - .  -  (   ).

----------


## dana

> 2- - .  -  (   ).


    ...              .

----------


## Bucom

> ...              .


       --  ...  .           (       ).

----------


## Barmaglot

> ,    ,     .     ,  2,   ,     \.     , ,          " ". -   ,  "".


, ,         ( ,  )?   ,      ,   ?

----------


## Barmaglot

> .
>  -  ,    -  -  (  ),   \ :
>  1  - 
>  2  - 
>  3 - 
>           .
> 
> . .
> 
> ...


         ?    ?   ?

----------


## dana

> ?    ?   ?


  .  -54,     1  05.01.2004.

----------


## Bucom

> ?


     ? ,   -54 -    ,            .

----------


## dana

> ? ,   -54 -    ,            .


 -54,   -54...     ,          -    "  ",    . :Wink:

----------


## Bucom

-54 .   ,    -54 (        -  ,    -  ,   ,   ).        (-54 -      -54).

----------


## dana

> -54 .   ,    -54 (        -  ,    -  ,   ,   ).        (-54 -      -54).


  "" .           ,   ?  :Wink:  ,   ,      ,  ?    "   "   ,  .         -    \    .

----------


## Bucom

(  )     ,  .     :



> .


    -   .

----------


## dana

> (  )     ,  .     :
> 
>     -   .


...        -   ,         " "   , , ,  ,   .   ?    ...

----------


## Barmaglot

> ...        -   ,         " "   , , ,  ,   .   ?    ...


      ? ,  5000 ,      ,   -5000, -5000  -5000. ?

----------


## dana

> ? ,  5000 ,      ,   -5000, -5000  -5000. ?


.

----------

